# The end of the world is nigh--any last wishes?



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright--I'm starting a countdown.

*100 Days left!!!*


What do you hope happens before we all get blown to bits or whatever?

Personally, I'm hoping for a white chocolate Cadbury cream egg--they did come out with green centered ones for Halloween. Why not white chocolate for Christmas? (not that we'll live to see it or anything.)

***Edited to update countdown***


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd wish for more time 

Then I go out birdwatching.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd go on a beach vacation in the Greek islands or Croatia. For how long exactly? Hmm ... about 108 days would do just fine.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I wish that the person or persons who decided the end of the Mayan calendar meant the end of the world had first asked the Mayans what it meant. (To them, it simply means: start a new calendar and optionally have a big party to celebrate a sort of super-new-year's-eve.)


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think i might be the only person who wishes the world would end! I think it could do with a fresh start to be honest.  

I wouldn't do anything special really, i might go to church since i've not been for over a decade, erm i'd hug my dogs more, tell my family i love them. There's nothing else that needs to be done really


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope that it finally starts raining bacon.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

sheiler1963 said:


> I hope that it finally starts raining bacon.


You...you...you made me cry with joy at the very thought.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> You...you...you made me cry with joy at the very thought.


HA! I figure if we're going to call it the Rapture.........


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

With December 21st being my birthday, I suppose I should start celebrating now!


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, but if you do have an actual party...you really should go with the Mayan theme!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The one good thing about the End of the World, when it finally happens, is that there will be no more people warning us od the impending end of the world.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The one good thing about the End of the World, when it finally happens, is that there will be no more people warning us od the impending end of the world.


Or there will be a handful of us left. There will be a few who will gather the remnants of what's left and start proselytizing. Writing good books foretelling the future of humankind, laying down laws and canons that all must follow. Some will agree, some will not and they will separate into different 'tribes' and factions in every continent. Over time things will progress and people will once again be 'sailing the ocean blue' in hopes finding new lands and then......well I don't need to tell anyone what happens then. Same story, different century.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh well . . . We had a pretty good run.

As for my final wish, I will reference Lawrence from Office Space when Peter asks him what he would do if he had a million dollars.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Nova_Implosion said:


> Oh well . . . We had a pretty good run.
> 
> As for my final wish, I will reference Lawrence from Office Space when Peter asks him what he would do if he had a million dollars.


Argh! Now I have to Google this....brb.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Argh! Now I have to Google this....brb.


You might not want to


----------



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

I survived Y2K.  I'm not scared.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Nova_Implosion said:


> You might not want to


Psh, no worries! Besides, I'm sure you're not the only one.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nova_Implosion said:


> Oh well . . . We had a pretty good run.
> 
> As for my final wish, I will reference Lawrence from Office Space when Peter asks him what he would do if he had a million dollars.


w/o my googling it tell me if this is the part where Lawrence says w/o hesitation, 'Well that's easy. Two women at one time, man.'

I guess if it was the RAPTURE and I had a spare million dollars left over, I'd have an 'It's Raining Bacon' party in my back yard. Then I'd give away any $$ I had left.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah...but _this_ one's different.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They actually figured out that even if the Mayan calendar doomsday prophecy thing -is- real, they were off on the math by about 50-100 years. So we should be safe, assuming nobody takes it into their own hands to try to make it come true.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39746543/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/end-world-delayed-mayan-calendar/#.UEfXHtZlSBo

Also, 666 is not the number of the beast anymore. It's 616. Random factoid. Okay... that's two historical number related pet peeves out of the way, I can rest comfortably now.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Scheherazade said:


> They actually figured out that even if the Mayan calendar doomsday prophecy thing -is- real, they were off on the math by about 50-100 years. So we should be safe, assuming nobody takes it into their own hands to try to make it come true.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39746543/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/end-world-delayed-mayan-calendar/#.UEfXHtZlSBo
> 
> Also, 666 is not the number of the beast anymore. It's 616. Random factoid. Okay... that's two historical number related pet peeves out of the way, I can rest comfortably now.


Hey hey hey, this thread doesn't want your reasonable logic or good arguments. 

This is all about DOOM AND GLOOM...and raining bacon<-- wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Hey hey hey, this thread doesn't want your reasonable logic or good arguments.
> 
> This is all about DOOM AND GLOOM...and raining bacon<-- wish I'd thought of that.


One of my latest and favorite FB likes: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bacon-Movie-Night/404139852955917


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

sheiler1963 said:


> One of my latest and favorite FB likes: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bacon-Movie-Night/404139852955917


hahahaha

I'm a firm believer that bacon weaves make everything better.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Is raining bacon what happens when pigs fly?


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Annalog said:


> Is raining bacon what happens when pigs fly?


A terrible accident between aircraft and flying pigs!


----------



## CEaston (Jan 23, 2012)

Some spiritualists think the end of the world will actually be a time of enlightenment. Any chance of the world becoming enlightened, you think?

If not, I'd recommend that bacon between two slices of honey wheat toast with peanut butter.

PS - "Is raining bacon what happens when pigs fly?"  This is brilliant, Annalog!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Hey hey hey, this thread doesn't want your reasonable logic or good arguments.
> 
> This is all about DOOM AND GLOOM...and raining bacon<-- wish I'd thought of that.


Aww, but I never get to be the killjoy. It's fun. I'll probably hem and haw about what I want to do until it's too late. Procrastinator to the very end.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

CEaston said:


> If not, I'd recommend that bacon between two slices of honey wheat toast with peanut butter.


My fave sandwich of all time! It's even better with a slice of cheddar cheese. I know that sounds weird, but it's yum!


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Scheherazade said:


> Aww, but I never get to be the killjoy. It's fun. I'll probably hem and haw about what I want to do until it's too late. Procrastinator to the very end.





sheiler1963 said:


> My fave sandwich of all time! It's even better with a slice of cheddar cheese. I know that sounds weird, but it's yum!


I'm having a really hard time thinking this would taste good...but I'll never know til I try. If not, BLTs are always delish!


----------



## CEaston (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't believe I found a kindred spirit in this. Most people think it's so bizarre. Not sure I could do the cheese


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

New episodes of Firefly?


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> New episodes of Firefly?


Oooh along these lines...a better ending to BSG...it felt so rushed! I really miss that show.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> New episodes of Firefly?


+1


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Enough $ to get a 32GB Wifi Fire. With 3 of us in college this year, extra $ is non-existent.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

The bacon thing is making me hungry. I'd go for a crisp bacon, avocado, egg and havarti on a freshly baked brioche roll.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Christopher Bunn said:


> The bacon thing is making me hungry. I'd go for a crisp bacon, avocado, egg and havarti on a freshly baked brioche roll.


check out this FB group. I'm sure they would enjoy that recipe https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bacon-Movie-Night/404139852955917


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

sheiler1963 said:


> check out this FB group. I'm sure they would enjoy that recipe https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bacon-Movie-Night/404139852955917


Awesome... I love that bacon shot at the top. Yum.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

So we're down to 100 days.

What else am I hoping for? Hmmmm nutella crepes...those are always a good time!


----------

